# Look at this George "W" Bush league trap



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

W traps are about as efficient as the W admin. was


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Trap Accomplished!


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

If ones good then two MUST be better


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

"Never heard of 45's" (to offset the waste in order to use 1 trap)


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I hate to see the Obama trap.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> I hate to see the Obama trap.


You're stuck in it.


It's a lot like the Bush trap, which took you up and down and up and down, but Obama takes you round and round, circling the drain.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The yellow FlowGuard Gold cement adds a nice touch of class. Musta been a Steelers fan.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe the guy was just paranoid of sewer gases backing up into his house, so he installed an extra trap just to be safe :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah obviously it isn't an Obama trap. His would be double three inchers.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

DIZ said:


> W traps are about as efficient as the W admin. was



Wrong!
Its an 'M' trap installed upside down.:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> The yellow FlowGuard Gold cement adds a nice touch of class. Musta been a Steelers fan.


 Canadians use a yellow medium bodied ABS glue.

I'd use it myself if it was legal in the lower 48.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Canadians use a yellow medium bodied ABS glue.
> 
> I'd use it myself if it was legal in the lower 48.


I've noticed that on Holmes on Homes. His Ukrainian plumber uses that stuff.






Paul


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I've noticed that on Holmes on Homes. His Ukrainian plumber uses that stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the idea of using a different colored cement -- Visual confirmation that you actually glued the fitting would be very helpful to an old guy who's huffed a lot of glue over the years.:laughing:


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

looks like a jimmy carter thing


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I like the idea of using a different colored cement -- Visual confirmation that you actually glued the fitting would be very helpful to an old guy who's huffed a lot of glue over the years.:laughing:


That's why we do it. We had black ABS glue for a while back in the 80's. It sucked! You couldn't tell if you had missed a joint unless you got a flashlight and looked real close. Yellow glue is the only sensible thing for ABS.

Code here for PVC glue is that we must use grey for sewer pipe. Clear is not allowed. It's so the inspector doesn't have to get his little self dirty looking to see if you missed a joint.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I was once out in the sticks and in a pinch, ran down to the farm supply and found a can of white colored a.b.s cement. I wish I would of kept can or remembered brand. It held water test and passed inspection.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> I was once out in the sticks and in a pinch, ran down to the farm supply and found a can of white colored a.b.s cement. I wish I would of kept can or remembered brand. It held water test and passed inspection.


 Oatey makes a low VOC Milky Clear cement that is approved for use in Cali.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> Wrong!
> Its an 'M' trap installed upside down.:laughing:


M for Martin......how comes a Canerdian sees a plumbing problem and takes opportunity to be politically ignorant.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

You got it Widdy. 
Milky clear low voc cement. I believe the one I purchased was a different brand. I was skeptical at first, but it held.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Turd Chaser said:


> "Never heard of 45's" (to offset the waste in order to use 1 trap)


I'm going to try that next time. Good tip and will save me a ton on traps. Using 2 or 3 per fixture is getting pricey.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> You got it Widdy.
> Milky clear low voc cement. I believe the one I purchased was a different brand. I was skeptical at first, but it held.


Ya sure its not transmission glue.?


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

highpoint said:


> Ya sure its not transmission glue.?


Damn autocorrect.
Transition glue!


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't get it.....that trap looks just fine to me. :whistling2:


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

*I'll take our former President over your King- "Ehh"*

How about just sticking to plumbing. :whistling2:


----------



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

that was due to the third call out trying to find the "smell" i think he just said F***it i'am gonna eliminate one thing lmao


----------

